# Slim and sassy Lifestyle Challenge



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.iamslimandsassy.com/program.php

At first, I was skeptical about yet another weight loss system. I learned that the challenge held for this program each year is more about changing your lifestyle than it is about the lbs you loose. I've always been very active, eaten healthy foods ect ect. so I didn't understand why I was so unhappy when I looked in the mirror. This is the program that turned things around for me. I figured I would start off with the lifestyle and see what it did for me first then I would use the products if things were looking better. I am most likely never going to stop taking the vitamins, they not only help me shed unwanted weight, but they help me live with less pain, inflammation, and the really bad sugar cravings are gone! The shakes are a great snack, but they don't taste like a treat - they are defiantly a food supplement. I never really liked the idea of using a lot of essential oil internally - even when the FDA says this oil is ok as a supplement instead of a cosmetic, so I used the oil topically, but can't bring myself to take it internally. 
Here are the results:


----------

